# The one that got away



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

My son, Konz, and I, went to the octagon pier last nite to do a little sharkin. My boy gets a screaming run, sets hook and fight is on. After 45 min of smokin drag tug of war, the beast goes to shallow water, and comes right at us, it swam under the pier, and out the other side. It looked to be 7-8ft. shark. It was a tense moment, line rubbing on pylon, and drag still rippin. Nick loosened his drag all the way, and I grabbed the rod and passed it under the pier to Konz, who was laying on the other side of pier and grabbed it, FISH STILL ON. Konz had theleather gloves on to grab leader, and I had the rope with lasso ready.Nick fought it about 15 more minutes, until it felt like his leader got hung on something on the bottom, it wouldnt budge, fish gone line broke, boy sore and tired. We'll be back for you , ya big bully.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

grats on the big run. at least you got to see him.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Congrats on the war! Me and Konz went out last night and nothing was happening. Hope to see you back out there soon.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Id've loved to been behind that reel. Sounds like a pretty good workout. That one ran all around and under the pier on you guys! Bet there will be some more trips on the "Octagon"! 

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow Sounds like that was alot of excitement.One of these days Ray(konz) is going to geta really huge one.Well done anyway for hooking that brute..ps hey Ray i caught a 36inch king last week,first one.Thanks for your great report , Rays dad.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

It was a great fight, Nick handled it like a pro. Even if I didn't get to fish for an hour while he was playing with that fish! I've never seen a shark fight like this....it was AWESOME. The dang thing never once came to the top and splashed. When it came to the pier it was still green after a 45 minute fight. It knew exactly what it was doing! We got a good look at it and I'm 80% sure it was not a bull but was at least 7' long. I am looking forward to heading back out there for my chance!

Liam that's awesome that you landed a king! BTW I'm not Larry's boy. One day we'll run into each other out there.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang, I put a comma after my son, then your name, Ray. Just to clarify, Me, my boy, and ray, our friend went fishing. (I should have let my wife proof-read my post)


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice


----------

